# halloween radio



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome thanks Larry! I had been looking for some kind of constant Halloween song thing to play. Before I moved, I used to have a Satilite that would play Halloween music 24/7 from early September to one week after Halloween, and since I moved out, I don't have that anymore and I was really missing it.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, this is great! Thanks Larry!

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Larry THANK YOU. It was wonderful listning to your station while setting up and tearing down. Listning to my one halloween disk over and over gets to be very borring. Thanks once again.

Spectremaster (ken)

P.S. the neiborghs liked it also...


Its the most HORRIBLE time of the year.


----------

